# Solid Wood Doors - Falling



## BillyDvd (Nov 13, 2014)

Newbie here - I am looking for some ideas (no one will accountable if the design.idea fails  )

I have 15 old solid core doors that are always in the way in the shop(garage) I have tried a couple cart systems that just seem to be more problems than just "heaving" them from one location to another as needed.

I would like to be able to store these till I get a chance to refinish and install them (gonna be awhile for this)

Wish List:
1. Safe
2. Mobile
3. Footprint (small would be nice)

Anybody have any concepts that could be used to fulfill this wish list?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

You could do something like this. Maybe make it wider so the door is less likely to tip while carrying it. Then, when not in use, just hang it over one of the doors.

Edit : Just saw you have 15 of them. How often do you move them? What're the chances that you can just make a permanent home for them against a wall, and learn to live around them? You could line them all up along a wall and use eye hooks and bungee cords to keep them put.


----------



## BillyDvd (Nov 13, 2014)

> You could do something like this. Maybe make it wider so the door is less likely to tip while carrying it. Then, when not in use, just hang it over one of the doors.
> 
> Edit : Just saw you have 15 of them. How often do you move them? What re the chances that you can just make a permanent home for them against a wall, and learn to live around them?
> 
> ...


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I would just stop everything and get them refinished and hung , then no more problem. But I am guessing there are other things holding up that process. The drywall cart idea could be your best bet right now since you can just open the grage door roll it out then roll it back in when your done with other jobs in the garage. And the material for the cart could be reused when you don't need it anymore.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

How 'bout hanging them from the rafters? Couple of 2×4 u shapes nailed to the roof trusses, maybe stacked 3 up?


----------

